
Show HN: Newsletter in Presentation format - BLP4YC
http://researchly.leobosankic.com/2018/07/09/newsletter-fud-blockchain-governance-hard-duh-coinbase-growing/
======
BLP4YC
Hi, I unsure if this qualifies as "Show" as the rules state that "Blog posts,
sign-up pages, and fundraisers can't be tried out, so they can't be Show
HNs.".

And although it is not a blog post, it is very close to it.

Nevertheless, if somebody could spare a few minutes and say whether reading it
in presentation format (accompanied with the text if necessary) is better than
just the text it would help me out a lot.

Best

